# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل تُصَلَّى تحية المسجد في المصَلَّى ؟

## علي الزيود

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله , اما بعد
سئل الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله عن تحية المسجد هل تشرع في المصلى , وهل للمصلى احكام المسجد 

فأجاب : انه لا تشرع صلاة تحية المسجد في المصلى وأن ليس له حكم المسجد (بتصرف) 

وهنا الرابط الصوتي 

http://www.alandals.net/Node.aspx?id=8329

----------


## ابو الحسن المكي

لقاء الباب المفتوح - (ج 20 / ص 21)
السؤال
 فضيلة الشيخ: المصلى الذي لا يؤذن فيه إلا لفرض واحد هل تجب له تحية المسجد؟
الجواب
 إذا كان هذا المصلى محجوزاً لعامة الناس فحكمه حكم المسجد، والدليل على ذلك: أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل مصلى العيد في حكم المسجد، فإنه أمر أن تخرج النساء إلى صلاة العيد، وأن تعتزل الحيض المصلى، وهذا دليل على أنه في حكم المسجد، أما المصلى الخاص الذي يتخذه الإنسان في بيته، أو تتخذه بعض الدوائر في مكان الإدارة فليس لهذا حكم المسجد.

----------


## أبو البراء القحطاني

> لقاء الباب المفتوح - (ج 20 / ص 21)
> السؤال
> فضيلة الشيخ: المصلى الذي لا يؤذن فيه إلا لفرض واحد هل تجب له تحية المسجد؟
> الجواب
> إذا كان هذا المصلى محجوزاً لعامة الناس فحكمه حكم المسجد، والدليل على ذلك: أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل مصلى العيد في حكم المسجد، فإنه أمر أن تخرج النساء إلى صلاة العيد، وأن تعتزل الحيض المصلى، وهذا دليل على أنه في حكم المسجد، أما المصلى الخاص الذي يتخذه الإنسان في بيته، أو تتخذه بعض الدوائر في مكان الإدارة فليس لهذا حكم المسجد.


 هل يدخل ما في المطارات و المستشفيات و نحوها في المصلى المحجوز لعامة الناس؟
أم في ما تتخذه الدوائر مصلى ؟

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

المكان المعد للصلاة فيه ثلاثة أقسام:
-جوامع: وهذه يُصلى فيه الجمعة والصلوات الخمس.
-المساجد: وهذه يُصلى فيها الصلوات الخمس دون الجمعة .
-المصليات: وهذه قسمان:
1-مصليات في حكم المساجد يضعها أهل البلد أو المنطقة ويجعلون لها عادة إماما راتبا أو مؤذنا راتبا،وهذه يؤمها الناس من أهل البلد وغيرهم.
2- مصليات يسميها أهل العلم مصليات البيوت،وهذه عادة ليس لها إمام راتب ولا مؤذن راتب ، ولا يؤمها الناس من كل جهة ، وإنما تكون معدة لأشخاص معينين ومن حضر عندهم ، وهذه ليس لها حكم المساجد ، مثل مصليات الشركات ، والوزارات والمطارات والمستشفيات وكذا المصليات في البيوت.
والله أعلم.

----------

